# Should we do something different



## Marnie (Dec 23, 2008)

This has probably been done before but I think it's been awhile. If you know me, you know that I hate pictures of myself and I always try to be the one behind the camera but I'm willing to put one on here hoping that others will do the same, it'd be interesting to see what others actually look like. Theirs nothing like grandchildren to make a person get on the picture! Now others, ok? Let's have fun ----


----------



## jayne (Dec 23, 2008)

We took this one today out in the snow. This is on the back of my 10:3 pony, Little Bit. He was busy eating!






Jayne


----------



## mydaddysjag (Dec 23, 2008)

Both are of me at my wedding on October 31, 2008.

No im not "satanic" or anything like that, Just a little unusual and offbeat. my parents and my wedding party were in dress clothes, the rest of our guests were in costumes. It was a really good time, and everything we could have asked for (We love Halloween)


----------



## Ferin (Dec 23, 2008)

Neat thread! This is me...


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 24, 2008)

This was taken 3 years ago right after I got Kitty. Now I make a point of being behind the camera. Ahhhh Florida....shorts, sun tan, warm weather.......sigh. If only I'd known then what I know now.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 24, 2008)

Not the best photo I'd pick, but the one I could grab the quickest..........

This is me........MA........bundled up for winter.


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice pictures everyone





Here is a pic of hubby and I


----------



## crponies (Dec 24, 2008)

Here is a picture of myself and Bliss. I was being silly and taking some pictures of me and a pony by holding the camera out in front of us like people do with another person.


----------



## FoRebel (Dec 24, 2008)

Here's a pic of me, hus, our 5-year-old Robbie and 1-year-old Bryce taken in November.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't have any non-horsie photos of me uploaded to Photobucket but you can see a bunch of recent ones at www.myspace.com/Spyderwind.





Here's a cute one of me riding someone's Mustang in 2007.






A nice shot of me and Spyderman, taken when I was 19.






Okay, and I just uploaded one from Saturday night at Seatac picking up my sweetie who's just back from Iraq.






Leia


----------



## Jill (Dec 24, 2008)

I love seeing you all! And you are all beautiful





This is Harvey and myself at my sister's old place:


----------



## Connie P (Dec 24, 2008)

This is me and Ayden this past summer.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 24, 2008)

It's really nice to be able to put a face with the names we've all become so familiar with.

Connie your picture isn't working for me.

Leia please tell your husband I said *THANK YOU* for his service to our country and welcome home.


----------



## Connie P (Dec 24, 2008)

I fixed it


----------



## Betty B (Dec 24, 2008)

Here is me and my 19 yr old Arabian gelding before heading out on a ride...before all this snow came!


----------



## Tam VanderWerf (Dec 24, 2008)

Here's Dan and me at the Tennessee Miniature Horse Show last year with our mare, Amazing Grace Dixie Crystals






Here's our son, DJ (Dan Jr.) in his bedroom..... do you think he likes the Florida Gators?






And with his 3 year old German Shepherd, Cheyenne

[





Remember when he looked like this? They grow up fast, don't they?










MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!!

(Edited to add better picture of DJ and Cheyenne)


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 24, 2008)

Here's the Sample Family. John-George is 11 (he's my professional photographer for the minis) my husband Mike, me, and Sydney who is almost 14.


----------



## krissy3 (Dec 24, 2008)

this is me with Lorenz during our Swiss civil wedding ceramony..hope this picture is right , the first one i did was a picture of my donkey...OOPS


----------



## krissy3 (Dec 24, 2008)

well that one was a little small, mabie this one is better...very cool idea.


----------



## Sonya (Dec 24, 2008)

Here is me this past Feb. on a ski trip (right before I broke my collarbone...haha).

I don't wear glasses anymore (got lasik) and my hair is a bit longer and darker now (you know those pesky greys had to be covered)


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Dec 24, 2008)

This is one I took of myself at my Uncle's wedding.





And then 3 more recent ones......






Me on the way to girl scout camp.....






Me and one of my best friends, Sarah. I am the blondie










Me and Sarah again


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Shari (Dec 24, 2008)

Me last summer. Is nice seeing everyone.


----------



## tinypony (Dec 24, 2008)

Horrible pic, but this is me at a local trail show riding my daughter's crazy arab/TW mix, Jazz.


----------



## Connie P (Dec 24, 2008)

What a fun thread! Everyone looks FANTASTIC! So nice to put faces with names.


----------



## River Wood (Dec 24, 2008)

My husband Royce and myself. Photo is small I'm sorry


----------



## River Wood (Dec 24, 2008)

tinypony said:


> Horrible pic, but this is me at a local trail show riding my daughter's crazy arab/TW mix, Jazz.



Gee, you have a daughter? At first glance I thought you were a teenager lol I hope that is a compliment


----------



## Sixstardanes (Dec 24, 2008)

This is your truly with our homebred boy,Eagle


----------



## Taylor Jo (Dec 24, 2008)

I HATE my picture taken,,,, BUT, since it's in pink it's ok. I was getting ready to go to a Keith Anderson Concert.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 24, 2008)

This is my friend and I at Redsfest just last weekend



I too hate having my picture taken but couldn't pass up a photo op with cute baseball players


----------



## GOTTACK (Dec 24, 2008)

Only picture I could find as I HATE my picture taken. I was camping and trying to keep warm when my daughter snapped this picture.






Lisa


----------



## Jess P (Dec 24, 2008)

Here's me with my roommate (I'm the brunette)






and here I am with lighter hair with some of my friends


----------



## Leeana (Dec 24, 2008)

I really do not have any recent good photos, but these are from last year. I don't really go for "glamor"















Then, this past summer...out playing in the mare pasture..


----------



## ~Dan (Dec 24, 2008)

*Im with you on that one Leanna, who needs Hollister and Abercrombie when you can have wrangler jeans stained with manure



My motto is: If I cant clean a barn in it, then Im not gona wear it



this is a neat thread BTW*

Here is gorgeous little ol' me...


----------



## Casnos Minis (Dec 24, 2008)

I love this thread, but alas I am always the one behind the camera. I'll try to find one of me though. Everyone has seen the ones of Cassidy and Noah.

This is me and Cassidy at a Gymkanna last year






Me riding Drew (first time I had cantered in 15 years, I was scared, now i do it all the time)






Christy


----------



## LGahr (Dec 24, 2008)

I love love LOVE this thread.....

I don't do pictures either but have one I am dying to share of my husband and Lola. He is not exactly a mini horse person

or a little dog lover.....but he is coming around.... I love this picture


----------



## ILOVEMYHORSECOMANCHE (Dec 24, 2008)

Haha cool thread!

Heres me... (on Comanche backwards



)






I know I am not wearing a helmet in this picture(and I always am wearing one) but my friend wanted a quick picture so i jumped on and layed down backwards.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 25, 2008)

I avoid the camera too

but here is one of me from around 4 years ago with my Arabian mare

Lori


----------



## CLC Stables (Dec 25, 2008)

These are the best threads...................

Here is a picture of my wife and I this past summer in Maui, shocking for in the summer to not have her in her Jockey Silks and helmet, and me in a cowboy hat and jeans with a race horse on the end of the lead.


----------



## candycar (Dec 25, 2008)

I try to stay out of the way of the camera also. For some reason I almost always have my eyes closed for pictures!


----------



## Reble (Dec 25, 2008)

I am usually the one behind the camera..






found one


----------



## LindaL (Dec 25, 2008)

I was just messing around with the camera on my phone while I was bored at work recently...lol






Here is me with my fiance Deb last August:






Everyone looks great...love this thread!

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## Feather1414 (Dec 25, 2008)

This is me today actually - I got a new camera for Christmas.






My kitten Cthulu and I






And the classic car shot


----------



## wildoak (Dec 26, 2008)

The only pictures I have of myself on the computer are behind a horse LOL. Fairly recent photo from Glen Rose last fall.

Jan


----------



## mgranch (Dec 26, 2008)

What a fun idea!! I love seeing everyone!! This is my family. I am in the blue with brown hair. My son Rob is in the white tee shirt, then me, then daughters Meghan and Madisen. Sitting is my husband and driving partner Mark holding our Grandaughters Paige and Hannah. What a blessed year we have had with the births of our two new little angels!! Gina


----------



## minie812 (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow it is nice to put a face with the names now. This is a pic of me fishing in the back yard when the lake on the neighboring property flooded over and I caught my channel cat on a hot dog. Tango was checking out that fish and hubby decided to take a pic of the one that almost got away. Not the best pic but OH WELL...


----------



## cretahillsgal (Dec 26, 2008)

I LOVE this! I can now put names with faces!

It took me awhile to find some of myself.





This is at my wedding when I was 7 years younger and much skinnier! LOL!






This is me with my son Carson last year before I cut my hair:






And this is my family this year at Christmas. My son Carson, me, husband Chad, and daughter Carlee. This is the closest we got to all of us looking at the camera!


----------



## nootka (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is me doing a 6 mile walk/run last year over the Astoria Bridge. The photographer had this one on his site.





Liz


----------



## Ashley (Dec 26, 2008)

HEres me. I dont take pics often but this is one that was on my phone. IT was probably taken spring 08. I dont have the highlights anymore and my hair is longer, this was my funky growing out stage.


----------



## River Wood (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh come on now......there must be a lot more people out there that have a photo to share.


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 26, 2008)

This is me and my grandaughter Lizzie





Lyn


----------



## nysart8902 (Dec 26, 2008)

My wedding picture. It's about a year old now (will be on Dec. 28th)


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 27, 2008)

This is great to be able to put faces to the names we see all the time on the forum





This is from our wedding in Vegas this past August.






This is just after we bought our first mini, my son Nicholas was 7, Peek jst turned 3 and me, well...that's my secret LOL


----------



## River Wood (Dec 27, 2008)

Yeah keep them coming!!


----------



## Floridachick (Dec 27, 2008)

I am holding the baby ( my niece.)

Then its my daughter and my son with my crazy hubby!


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Dec 27, 2008)

Me (Susan aka tinymitevillage) and my husband(Earl) taken Christmas night.


----------



## MooreAcres (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm always behind the camera...an aspiring photgrapher.

Heres me, in all my chubby-ness, last summer with my stallion.






And a quick shot, snapped with my cell...quite a few months back while we were at the beach.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Dec 27, 2008)

This is a fun post. I love being able to see what everyone looks like behind the screen name and computers.

Here I am with my feather, we take awsome pictures together


----------



## Gini (Dec 28, 2008)

Not a wonderful picture but I'm in.....


----------



## Fancy (Dec 28, 2008)

Here's a picture of my Belle and me!






Here's another pic of Courtney's mini, Max, and me!






Makayla


----------



## Gena (Dec 28, 2008)

I have really enjoyed seeing everyones wonderful pictures!

Here is one of my hubby and I and our two teenagers


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Dec 29, 2008)

Here is my work mug shot taken a couple months ago. Love seeing all the LB peoples


----------



## Slinkky (Dec 29, 2008)

This is me last year with my granddaughter on Rico.


----------



## twister (Dec 29, 2008)

I too hate my pic being taken but I found a couple that had been added to photobucket.

Good thread, this is me and Munchie in the fall






Being serenaded, the lady was playing Danny Boy and it was beautiful.






Yvonne


----------



## GreasyCreekFarms (Dec 30, 2008)

My hubby and I.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 30, 2008)

This is a great post. I secretly used to like my picture taken but not so much anymore so this is my only recent picture of me with my mom (I'm the one looking away from the camera



)...






And this is a picture of me holding Echo when we first bought him...






And me and my Paint horse Ruby when I was a senior in HS...






And me and my dog Lady when I was a senior in HS...






And just a senior pic that I like...






Very fun thread, love seeing what everyone looks like!!! This is kind of what I was starting to think everyone looked like...















LOL!


----------



## Laura (Dec 31, 2008)

Here's one from Halloween this year



Zac was an astronaut


----------



## qtrrae (Dec 31, 2008)

Here I am holding one of Marnie's baby donkeys. Always in jeans - I don't think I have anything else - good jeans and barn jeans - that's it for me!!

I also hate having my picture taken - not quite so bad when it is with an adorable baby donkey.


----------



## rockin r (Jan 1, 2009)

This is Art and I with Okie, Tessa Joe and Boomer on this past Christmas morning.



I don't like to post recent pics of myself (because of the weight loss) but this is what I have, and I love this pic with the kids and Art.


----------



## shane (Jan 1, 2009)

this is me and my husband at a friends wedding, its so great to finally see you all !!!!!


----------



## shane (Jan 1, 2009)

this is one of me and my daughetr Symone at one of our local shows


----------



## dgrminis (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok -- this is not the best picture but I really dont get my picture taken too often. Normally I am behind the camera. This is also several years old Sept 2005 I believe. Also I dont normally try and squeeze into a little kid's saddle but I was selling this horse to a family for their small son and I got on first so he would know it was ok...


----------



## LC Farm (Jan 2, 2009)

It is nice to put faces to names. I could not find a picture of me and my mom together, we are the ones that have the miniatures and me and my husband have the drafts In this picture she was helping my husband show the percherons since I was 8 months pregnant. And the second of one is of my son and husband out to dinner.


----------



## Betsy (Jan 3, 2009)

http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc...081125_2592.jpg

Visit My Website

this is my facebook page


----------



## jrae (Jan 3, 2009)

I hate photos of me...but it is so nice to see everyone!






A recent hike...my son Brandon


----------



## drk (Jan 4, 2009)

What a Great post. It's nice to see everyone





Me with one of the kids !!!!!!


----------



## Marty (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## CrescentMinis (Jan 5, 2009)

Not many pictures of me on the computer! Here is the one from my FaceBook page.....


----------



## sphynx~n~minis (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok, this is a fun thread................ Here is me and my Qh Merlin, at the beach in the fall.


----------



## SHANA (Jan 6, 2009)

My first mini, Sanka and I placing first in halter. I'm in the blue. This was in 2004.






This is my arabian mare, Phancy, and I at an class A arabian show in Ontario.






This is my arabian mare, Phancy, and I doing gymkhana.


----------



## REO (Jan 7, 2009)

I LOVE seeing everyone!






Here is me when I was younger.






I have been *big* all my life and then I quit smoking (4 yrs on Jan 8th!) and I gained 90 lbs on top of what I already had.





So this is me a few years ago when I took Flat Lotto to Nationals.


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 7, 2009)

Everyone's seen me I think. But here I is...

"sleeping" with Riis' first litter (with us) of little monsters






At a party at my dad's last winter (after a couple of glasses of vino)


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jan 7, 2009)

Well since you asked for it... I really don't like to have my picture taken because it seems like whenever someone points a camera at me I lose control of my face. This Christmas picture of my mom, siblings, and me is about as close to normal as it gets (for me _and_ my family--I'm the one with the crazy eyes and Santa hat):






And this is what I look like the rest of the time (sans the temporary red highlights). The other people in this picture have been cropped to protect their identities and dignity:


----------



## fancyappy (Jan 7, 2009)

What a fun thread!

Everyone and their families and furries look great.

I have never taken a good pic. Here is me with my mare Lady. Hopefully she distracts you from looking at me! LOL.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3295/294168...c4d8c4231_o.jpg


----------



## K Sera (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow! I just got finished looking at everyones pics ... they were great! Nice to see all of you!


----------



## joylee123 (Jan 25, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]I just found this tread



Too fun! Here's a couple of me



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]This one was taken down in Roatan several years ago[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]This one a few years ago at a local show[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]And me at work[/SIZE]


----------



## Mona (Jan 25, 2009)

OK, I am also another one that prefers to be the one TAKING the pictures....hate having my pic taken, but I got hubby to take this one just before Christmas since Dana (my LB Secret Santa) wanted to see a pic of me in the sweatshirt she gave me as a part of my SS gift.


----------



## Betsy (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's some more of me.

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f224/Reb.../Picture034.jpg

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f224/Reb.../Picture010.jpg

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f224/Reb...pictures006.jpg

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f224/Reb.../Picture009.jpg


----------



## Sandee (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't usually lurk on the photo part of the forum but this looks like fun. Nice to put faces with names.

Hubby and me just after we "retired" here about 4 + years ago with our two boys. The grandkids have since convinced him to "lose" the mustache.


----------



## Genie (Jan 25, 2009)

At the Casino

At the Fair


----------



## Brandi* (Jan 26, 2009)

Ah Sandee! That is a GREAT picture! Your horses are beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## SaddleTrail (Jan 26, 2009)

Lord knows I hate having my picture taken, I am old, fat but what the heck!!

Here is my daughter, her man and her Daddy, my hubby Terry, playing around like the blues brothers! heheh






Here is a picture of my son and his crew with ShotGun. My son is the tall dark and handsome one!! His wife leaning down towards my first grandson. Her sister and her man, with her two daughters, also my grandkids because I raised the lil one on ShotGun for close to 6 months when she was only 2 months old. My youngest grandson is the baby in the house, hes not in the picture.






Here I am on my Ranger with all the grandkids except for the baby. They all had to ride at the same time with Gammas!!


----------



## TN Belle (Jan 26, 2009)

Me today from my cell phone, one of my favorite wigs, waiting on my hair to grow back out after all the chemo and shaving.






This is me about ten years ago when I worked at Disney World and helped out with the Belgian trolley horses on main street. I loved my long hair then. Sorry the picture is bad, I actually took a picture of a picture that is on my desk.

Sorry I am so slow on posting on this thread, just couldn't find any since our move last year, they are all packed away and not on the computer.


----------



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Jan 26, 2009)

here's moi






this is cool, like everyone said, to put names to faces.


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 26, 2009)

MiniaturePrincess429 said:


> here's moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooo. You like like a Princess! Oh, it's because you are the "Miniature Princess"


----------



## Shelley (Jan 26, 2009)

Here is a photo of our family taken this past July:






Shelley


----------



## Shawntelle (Jan 26, 2009)

Here is my boyfriend Mike and me last summer


----------



## HorseMom (Jan 26, 2009)

Heres my husband and I on our wedding day in 2006, just 4 days before I managed to be thrown from a horse and snap my arm in half.






Heather


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Jan 26, 2009)

Why not...






At the recent beachdriver's trip with Dancer






Training with Dancer at Mary Graff's






With little Sassy, about 8 hours old in this photo. Yup, shaved what was left of my hair off at around age 27!






I sported an awesome blonde mullet for my HS student body card in 1989 LOL


----------



## jayne (Jan 26, 2009)

Daryl!! We want to see the mullet!!


----------



## Dream (Jan 26, 2009)

4 years ago







Last year






Me at work floating teeth...it's cold up here LOL


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Jan 26, 2009)

jayne said:


> Daryl!! We want to see the mullet!!


Ok, fine! I added it.





Ahhh, to be 18 again!



No money, but unlimited energy and hormones.


----------



## jayne (Jan 27, 2009)

OH Daryl!! Those are priceless! What a beautiful, young face, full of promise for the future. I don't know if I would call that a mullet, though. It's just 'feathered' as was the style then, I think! You still have a beautiful, young face...with no competition from that pesky hair anymore!

Jayne


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Jan 27, 2009)

jayne said:


> OH Daryl!! Those are priceless! What a beautiful, young face, full of promise for the future. I don't know if I would call that a mullet, though. It's just 'feathered' as was the style then, I think! You still have a beautiful, young face...with no competition from that pesky hair anymore!
> Jayne


Ahh, Thanks Jayne!





Family genetics on both sides... all the men are bald. Didn't stand a chance.



Mine started disappearing at 20, by 26 or so it was pretty thin on top. One day I just finished it off, and it felt invigorating! Made my mother cry, but she got over it.





I challenge everyone old enough here to post their high school yearbook photos! Hahaha...





Daryl


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Jan 27, 2009)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> I don't have any non-horsie photos of me uploaded to Photobucket but you can see a bunch of recent ones at www.myspace.com/Spyderwind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah, Leia! Big Dude!!!








and I'm not talking about Spyderman LOL


----------



## Cara (Jan 28, 2009)

best one i have lol


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 29, 2009)

Me and Callie






Me and Cody


----------

